
Best Automated Testing Tools for 2018 - javinpaul
https://medium.com/@liviu.lupei/best-automated-testing-tools-for-2018-5e3014cffaa4
======
mrlinx
How shady is it, when you write these posts without mentioning the "top"
product is yours?

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
How did you figure this out? I still can't find a link, my search skills are
worse than I thought.

